# Low FODMAP - Relapse?



## Steph93 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi!

I'm new here so I'm sorry if this question has been asked before and I apologise for the length but I'm quite concerned. I'm twenty and was diagnosed with IBS-D (PI) about a month ago, although I've been suffering with the symptoms for around a year. They gradually got much worse however around November of last year and I was forced to stop putting off going to the Dr!

He recommended the Low-Fodmap diet which I have been attempting now for around four weeks. I've been really strict (excepting some occasional soft drinks, which I tried to limit). In the first week, my bloating vanished but the D got worse... the colour and consistency worsened and I had quite foul smelling gas in addition. After around the 2 week mark however there was a massive improvement. I was going once a day (miracle), firm, no pain. Just amazing. I was so relieved.

However, it wasn't to last apparently







now around late 3/4 weeks in, last Saturday I ate some gluten free (and fodmap free) cake; perhaps a little more than I should have considering it's high fat and I know that can set you off - the next day I was VERY ill. Alarmed, I cut back and was even more strict than I ordinarily am in terms of sugar etc; but the D was back with a vengeance, as was the nausea etc.

Now, one thing I did notice was that I'd continued (after this set-back) to eat products containing Xantham (quite a few products as well). I've read that this can really irritate people with IBS-D in particular and I'm wondering if maybe this is the cause of my continued relapse? I cut this out on Thursday when I realised but it's now Sat and no change yet







in fact it's worse almost... I also take a b12/folic acid/iron supplement for a deficiency but I doubt this is the cause as I've taken it before and been fine. I'm so sad because I was doing so well and there was a massive improvement but since last Saturday I've been really bad and when I woke up this morning the D is possibly the worst it's been in months. I'm at university and it's really making my life a misery! Basically, has anybody else experienced a set-back or a relapse on the fodmap so early on - will it resolve itself or am I wasting my time sticking with it now?









Thanks a lot for reading such an essay! I look forward to any replies.

x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can wax and wane and if you made it really irritable it may take awhile to settle down even if you don't do anything to annoy it during that time.

Also sometimes diet and diet alone will not be a 100% total control so you may need to add something else especially when it is flared up.

That it worked at all seems like a reason to be hopeful that it should be a good thing to continue doing as the flare could be a lot worse if you were dumping fodmaps into it.

That the diet isn't a complete control during a flare doesn't mean it is totally useless and you might as well eat all the foods that probably bother you from now on.

I would add something (a bit of Imodium, some probiotics, Calcium Carbonate) to the mix and see if that helps restore control and then see if I can back that off when things calm down, or if I get constipated from them. I wouldn't give up on the diet completely.

And you may need a little something else to get really good control more of the time. Sometimes 2-3 things that give some control some of the time will add up to near total control.


----------



## Steph93 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you very much for your response, I do agree, I was reluctant to take Imodium because I was worrying it might prolong the attack but on reflection I think the important thing is probably to stop it and give some control back. My main concern was that not many people seem to experience such a severe relapse type situation whilst on the diet and I was worried that indicated that it had 'stopped working' for me; but as you indicate maybe it will take a while to settle down. I will definitely give it more time.

I have read about calcium carbonate but haven't given it a go yet - however I think I may do now! With regards to probiotics it's quite intimidating because there are so many but I definitely think I will be giving those another look and seeing whether they work too.

Thank you again for your reply, it's really encouraging; I am quite down as you can probably imagine so it's reassuring to know there's still hope!  x


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

My recommendation to you would be to quit it with the processed crap and eat only 100% whole foods. If it has more than one ingredient, DO NOT EAT IT.

You will not have to be this restrictive forever but it is crucial to figuring out what your food triggers are.

If you'd like help with simple meal ideas, let me know. I just made a post on another thread about my typical meals. They are boring but are fast and tasty.


----------



## belag (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Everone,

l am 62 yrs old and have had on and off poor digestion with loose stools for a number of years, and the best advice l can give u all from my own experience is restrict complex sugar intake to a minimum and low fats, and try to avoid deep fried foods. To begin the day boil up 1/4 cup of rice with a lot of water and when cooked eat this with the liquid and this is a miracle in helping to control the diarrhea.

Try it. It doesnt taste great but works!!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The non-gluten low FODMAP breads are extremely high in starch and these caused a lot of gas for me. If you have a sensitivity to starch you might be better off going back to your normal bread which has a lower starch content, even if it's a high FODMAP. Sometimes it's best to follow what works best for you.


----------

